# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Eetprobleem..

## YeahItsJeffrey

Hoi

Mijn naam is Jeffrey en ik ben echt een heel erg moeilijke eter. Ben nu 17 en heb al van alles geprobeerd.
Altijd werd ik daarna ziek of misselijk, ik wil er echt vanaf want het is erg lastig zo.
Ik heb nu al een tijd een vriendin en daardoor ben ik wel een klein beetje beter leren eten, maar niet genoeg.
Wie kent dit probleem en hoe kan ik dit verhelpen? 
Op het moment doe ik namelijk ook krachttraining, en langzaam maar zeker gaat het vooruit en zie ik veranderingen.
Ik ben ook nooit ziek en heb nooit last van moeheid of andere gezondheidsprobleempjes. 
Wie heeft er ervaring met dit probleem en zou mij kunnen adviseren?

----------

